# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Small tiger biting me in the legs

## zeldream

Last night I dreamt a small, orange striped tiger was biting me in the legs.  It was walking around and also biting my husband's legs and my son's legs.  The tiger was about the size of a stuffed animal and almost looked cute as it was biting, but it couldn't be trusted as it nipped away at us.  The dream was not very scary, but we all felt we had to be cautious and I remember just wanting the tiger to go away.  The tiger was injuring us as it bit and left cuts and marks on our legs.  Any ideas?

----------


## MementoMori

hmm this is the chinese year of the tiger, i wonder if somehow that could tie into it.

----------


## ElizVanZee

Any of the large cats would refer to an emotional aspect of your own nature  one from which can come an inclination or ability to act in an intimidating manner, allowing a person to put a fear of themselves into others. 

The black stripes of the tiger indicates that the honour or merit this emotional ability has acquired comes of very negative and unenlightened thinking. As the tiger is biting you it would indicate that this ability you have is not working in your favour. Your identification as being a rational human is somewhat threatened by this ability. (While the threat from a small tiger may not seem too great, it still exists because a small tiger can grow and it is a predator.) 

Comparing the tigers size with that of a stuffed tiger would describe the way you have sized up or evaluated this aspect of your nature; that this ability to intimidate is just an outer appearance without any real substance. The stuffed animal-like appearance could also suggest that to the most innocent and also ignorant aspect of yourself, this inclination or ability to intimidate would be regarded as huggable or lovable and might be even seen with favour (almost looked cute) The small size of the tiger also indicates that the ability to intimidate is not being strongly felt but also needs to be played down.

You could want or need to distance yourself from this ability to intimidate. (remember just wanting the tiger to go away) because while it does look cute and perhaps harmless it is able to harm you both emotionally (you  the wife) and mentally (husband and son). You may need to exercise some caution as to your use of this ability (felt we had to be cautious) because it does leave its mark on your principles. (tiger is biting legs)

----------

